# Wow, new Olympus 150-400 4.5 IS Pro and Bird detection AI



## BrentC (Nov 17, 2020)

This December Olympus will be coming out with their new super zoom lens 150-400 4.5 IS Pro TC1.5x.   (300-800mm eq.,  375-1000mm eq. w/buit-in TC).  Weather proofed and only 4lbs.

Also the EM-1X will have new firmware upgrade to include bird detection AI.

I think time to save up money or maybe sell one of my pinball machines.   I have been waiting for this lens for a long time.

Specs: M.Zuiko 150-400mm F4.5 TC1.25x IS PRO  | Olympus

Samples from Andy Rouse, wildlife photographer: Andy Rouse - Photographer


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 17, 2020)

Welcome back!

I did see the updates. Looks like a killer lens and the new firmware update sounds interesting.


----------



## BrentC (Nov 17, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> I did see the updates. Looks like a killer lens and the new firmware update sounds interesting.



Thanks Trevor.  Been a crazy year or more.  I'm hoping to get back to photography on a regular basis.
Snowy's should be coming soon, we can meet up one weekend.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 17, 2020)

Sure can.


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 17, 2020)

Olympus is really taking advantage of a smaller sensor ... that is one small lens ... though that price tag is large!!!
Zuiko lenses have always been of great quality.


----------



## BrentC (Nov 17, 2020)

dxqcanada said:


> Olympus is really taking advantage of a smaller sensor ... that is one small lens ... though that price tag is large!!!
> Zuiko lenses have always been of great quality.



yes, not cheap at $7500US but still much cheaper than  a Canon 200-400 F4 at $11000US.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 19, 2020)

Welcome back, Brent. Someone posted a pic of British Soldiers ( the plant type ) a couple weeks ago and it made me think of you. You were the first one I remember posting photos of them. Hope you are well and can post those great wildlife pics you used to share.


----------



## Carlalopez3620 (Nov 20, 2020)

BrentC said:


> This December Olympus will be coming out with their new super zoom lens 150-400 4.5 IS Pro TC1.5x.   (300-800mm eq.,  375-1000mm eq. w/buit-in TC).  Weather proofed and only 4lbs.
> 
> Also the EM-1X will have new firmware upgrade to include bird detection AI.
> 
> ...



I love this type of animal video


----------



## BrentC (Nov 20, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Welcome back, Brent. Someone posted a pic of British Soldiers ( the plant type ) a couple weeks ago and it made me think of you. You were the first one I remember posting photos of them. Hope you are well and can post those great wildlife pics you used to share.



Thanks Dean.  I am well just been busy with other things.  I am hoping to start getting out more, been getting too fat and need to get back to my hikes


----------



## Space Face (Nov 21, 2020)

It's a lot of dosh for some glass.  Be interesting to see how it performs in real time.


----------



## BrentC (Nov 21, 2020)

All the reviews and examples I've seen show it to be an amazing lens.
I can even use my two tc's with it, three 1.5x and 2x.  With them 2x that would be 1000mm (2000mm EQ). Although there is no degradation with the built-in TC, there will be when adding the 2x but still 2000mm! 
I'm hoping for it to replace my 300mm and that should help with cost a bit.


----------



## John Fantastic (Dec 9, 2020)

Wow a 2000mm equivalent lense would be very nice to have.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Dec 9, 2020)

I was looking through some "birding" videos lately and the Olympus cameras seem to have been very popular well before this "M1x" update.  I guess that was probably why they did it.


----------



## VidThreeNorth (Dec 12, 2020)

Here's a video specifically about using the new "Bird Detection" mode:

"Bird Detection AF For Olympus M1X"
Posted Dec 9, 2020 by Tim Boyer Photography, [Length 7:24]
"



"


----------



## RVT1K (Dec 13, 2020)

I don't have Olympus equipment so I have no interest in owning this.

But I am very curious about how the TC is switched in and out without removing it from the lens? My only experience is with my Nikon TC-17E and Tamron 300-FNs 2X.


----------



## BrentC (Dec 16, 2020)

RVT1K said:


> I don't have Olympus equipment so I have no interest in owning this.
> 
> But I am very curious about how the TC is switched in and out without removing it from the lens? My only experience is with my Nikon TC-17E and Tamron 300-FNs 2X.



There is a lever on the right side to switch the TC.    Very easy to do as you are looking through the EVF.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 16, 2020)

RVT1K said:


> But I am very curious about how the TC is switched in and out without removing it from the lens?


As Brent mentioned ... lever on side moves internal lens group in/out of light path.


----------



## RVT1K (Dec 16, 2020)

dxqcanada said:


> RVT1K said:
> 
> 
> > But I am very curious about how the TC is switched in and out without removing it from the lens?
> ...




That's what I was trying to wrap my head around...the mechanics of it. 
Not which leaver to pull...


----------



## BrentC (Dec 17, 2020)

Full article:

Olympus 150-400mm f4.5 Pro Review (vs Canon 800mm f5.6)


----------



## Soskill2Love (Jan 21, 2021)

Wow, that is really impresing


----------

